# 
:       25000 .    22000 .... 3000 .  . ,       ,     .  ,      ,        . ((

----------

.   ..

----------

:      /         .
   . : .

     .

----------


## **

> :      /         .
>    . : .
> 
>      .


 ,  -          ???
    ,     ,    ,   4

                                                                         .....


     .   10000 , / 97  10.04.10





    ,  ,  -    ,    ,      ,       . 
    -     .

,            ,     ,          .

----------

> ,


        ,

----------


## **

,      ,      ,      ,         ,  ,        :Speaking: 

     ,  ,       ,

----------

>

----------


## **

!  :Angy man:

----------


## wolf09

,    -      .    :         .        . - .       ""         . 
      "" -       .

----------


## OlgaK

. , 
   ""
 ..
                                                              ( )
    "": ____________,

    _________  ___________   ______ .___ .
  :
 :
/ :
  :
   :
:
  :
    ______ .___ .
                    _____________________   __________________________
                                              ()                                       ()

      _____________________   __________________________
                                              ()                                       ()

( )           "____"______________ 2010 .

----------

